# Take my Kayak?



## redtag (May 18, 2008)

Hi guys.

Starting mid May I am planning a trip to Broome then down the coast and eventually home (Torquay Victoria) I have a Kazkazi Durado Kayak and wondered if it would be worth taking it along I have met so many people who say it may not be practical to use it on the WA coast. Advice and comments please. Thank you


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds to me like these people are talking out of their arses, plenty of WA members here.


----------



## crag (Nov 8, 2010)

with a Dorado you can go anywhere ,do anything, take it!


----------



## Smylea (Mar 22, 2014)

I'd suggest you weigh up the possible uses against the dramas of taking it.

Would be great to kayak some of the coastal areas and rivers, but at what cost?

Maybe hiring one there would be a better option. I recently did the eastern loop (Newcastle - Daintree - Darwin - Uluru - Adelaide - up along the Murray - Home), didn't miss because of the Mud Geckos.

Consider things like increased fuel consumption due to wind drag, possible damage or loss during transit... Then again, they say there are some great sights and waters in the west.

Good luck with your trip.

Ray


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## redtag (May 18, 2008)

Thank you so much for your advice re the trip and taking the Kayak. I drive an L200 Cruiser and pull a 2500 kg van and have found the Kayak on board makes little or no difference to fuel consumption. I load it on the vehicle roof it using the Thule Hullivator loader which is the greatest thing since slice bread as far as I am concerned! Thank you again one and all.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

No troubles, make sure you post up some trip reports for us!


----------

